# Rubber Roof Cleaning



## billyj (Feb 1, 2008)

I have heard that you can use **** and span to clean the rv rubber roof? Anyone tried that? Is it safe to use? 

I know your not supposed to use anything with petroleum distillates in it. Sometimes, dawn liquid soap just dont do the trick.


----------

